

Teaching Kids about money management - ppichardo
http://pavelpichardo.com/2010/10/teaching-kids-about-money-management/

======
jaspalsawhney
1\. There's a very impressive video on how to teach kids to be entrepreneurs
which covers the aspects of money management
[http://ca.ted.com/talks/cameron_herold_let_s_raise_kids_to_b...](http://ca.ted.com/talks/cameron_herold_let_s_raise_kids_to_be_entrepreneurs.html)

2\. Another article by Ken Rockwell which covers some important lessons
<http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/how-to-afford-anything.htm>

~~~
ppichardo
Great, I will watch the video and read the article to see what can I teach
them from there.

